# Silent Loop 360mm Problem?



## Xilef1105 (4. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern mein System fertiggebaut. Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass das System nachdem es hochgefahren ist summt (~ 1 mal pro Sekunde). Erst dachte ich es läge entweder an einen der beiden vorinstallierten Lüfter des Pure Base 600, dann kam das Geräusch aber eher aus Richtung der Silent Loop, welche vorne verbaut ist. Ihr haltet mich bestimmt für verrückt, aber als ich die Glasscheibe abgenommen habe , um genauer hinhören zu können, ist das Summen nicht mehr zu hören.  Wenn ich die Scheibe unten eingehängt habe und sie oben so gehalten habe, dass dort ein Spalt ist, summt es nicht. Kann es sein das irgendwas mit dem Air Flow nicht stimmt? Hinten ist ein vorinstallierter Lüfter der Luft reinsaugt. Vorne ist die Silent Loop, die auch Luft reinsaugt und oben ist der zuvor vorne vorinstallierte Lüfter ummontiert worden (mittig), wobei dieser Luft raussaugt, da ich dachte, dass es gut wäre einen Ausgleich zu schaffen. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, habe keine Ahnung was ich googlen soll, um eine Lösung für dieses Problem zu finden. 

Grüße Xilef


----------



## Schwarzseher (4. Dezember 2017)

Kann das evt. auch von der Pumpe kommen?
Es gab ja mal Probleme mit Geräuschen bei der Pumpe der Silent Loop,aber ich glaube die haben da nachgearbeitet.Das wird wohl auch eher ein klackern sein als ein Summen.Ka.
Lüfter hinten am Gehäuse sollte Luft eher raus blasen als reinsaugen.Zumindest bei einem Tower Kühler.
Dürfte schwer werden sowas aus der Ferne zu definieren,ohne das man es hört.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (5. Dezember 2017)

kann aber auch vom Case kommen das Summen ist bei meinen Primo genauso. Ist das Seitenteil dran Summt es auch leise mach ich es ab ist Ruhe, hab aber nur ein Stahl + Plexiglasfenster.
Will es mal mit Dämmmatten versuchen es "stabiler" zubekommen und das Summen zu vermeiden


----------



## bastian123f (6. Dezember 2017)

Kann auch durchs Case kommen. Wenn du das Seitenteil anziehst, dann kann es sich minimal verwinden und so bei manchen Teilen zum summen kommen. Deswegen sind bei meinem Gehäuse die Schrauben des Seitenteils(nur ein normales aus Blech) nicht angezogen, da sonst die Festplatte vibriert. 
Trotzdem würde ich dir folgendes raten:
- Überprüfen, dass alle Schrauben (wirklich alle) fest sind
- Nochmals checken, ob du die Montage der Komponenten richtig gemacht hast. 
- den hinteren Lüfter rausblassen lassen. die SilentLoop bläst dann Luft rein und die zwei lüfter hinten und oben saugen es wieder raus.


----------



## Muxxer (7. Dezember 2017)

Hört sich nach resonanzproblem an, alles entkoppeln mit Gummischeiben vor allem Gehäuseteile.
Bei mir wars damals n Lüftergitter und ich hab ewig gesucht


----------



## sheldor_online88 (7. Dezember 2017)

Hört sich für mich nach eine Resonanz Problem an. Du könntest mal versuchen einen Ohring zwischen Glas Case zu schieben


----------



## Chimera (10. Dezember 2017)

War bei meinem F31 nicht anders, als ich das normale Seitenteil durch das Tempered Glass ersetzte: auf einmal hörte ich so ein komisches, ganz feines surren. Auch bei mir war es weg sobald ich das Seitenteil wegnahm. Durch nen Kollegen kam ich dann drauf, dass die Scheibe ja deutlich weniger flexibel sei als das alte Seitenteil und so anscheinend die Resonanzen von der AIO im Deckel verstärkt. Abhilfe schafften einige dünne Schaumstoffstückchen, die ich am Rand anpappte, seither ist es deutlich geringer geworden


----------

